# Red Lobster--all you can eat!



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Well Myself and a friend went to Red Lobster today for the all you can eat shrimp. We both got the Shrimp scampi, salad, baked potato and steamed brocoli. We put 2 $20 bills on the table and told the waitress if she could keep the refills coming faster than we could eat them they were hers. She was good, 10 minutes later she brought out 4 bowls each and kept them coming untill we begged for mercy at 19 refills. She earned her $40 tip and we left in great pain. Cant wait to go back next week! Does anybody else do this? :thinking:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I did it Saturday.....Whewwww!!! I couldn't breathe after I left. The parmesian was the shizz nit !!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like fun, think im gonna go friday!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

do they do the all u can eat on broiled or boiled shrimp. i cant stand fried shrimp from restaurants cuz they put to much batter


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I had her bring 1 bowl of the parmesian and 1 grilled. I liked the grilled but they were cold, the parmesian was good but to much cheese for me. Its all I tasted


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i could handle the grilled. good thing red lobster jus opened up 10 minutes from the house. ill b there tomorrow nt


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You can choose fried,scampi,parmesian,alfredo...........
I'm gettin' hungry talkin' about it.....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol me to. that fried chicken i jus got done with jus dont seem like it hit the spot now that im thinking of shrimp


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yall makin me hungary...gonna have 2 go now


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The other day the wife & I went. We got to shooting the breeze with the waitress told her we need a togo box for the stuffed mushrooms she brought us one. Before we left we had that puppy full of shrimp for lunch the next day. Im ready for some right now:bigok:


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i can go for all you can eat rolls.. their food, egh.. not the best seafood if you ask me..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree, not the best if you want fish or crab. But the shrimp is good.
If I want fish I'll go to Pappadeux's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pappadeux's is Good. I ate at the one in Baytown. Or in that area anyway. Good stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we hittin the red lobster this weekend!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

red lobster has awesome garlic roll/bread things but as far as seafood, it doesnt touch what real seafood should taste like. trust me i live in florida 20min from the ocean there are a ton a seafood restraunts in florida and most get there stuff fresh no sitting in freezer around here lol btw man my mouth is watering for some mahi mahi


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> red lobster has awesome garlic roll/bread things but as far as seafood, it doesnt touch what real seafood should taste like. trust me i live in florida 20min from the ocean there are a ton a seafood restraunts in florida and most get there stuff fresh no sitting in freezer around here lol btw man my mouth is watering for some mahi mahi


mahi mahi is my favorite. :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

We have alot of good restaraunts here to lilbigtonka. We are right on the gulf coast. Some of the best are the small independant owned places. And you can't go wrong with a nice chargrilled mahi-mahi topped with some fresh shrimp etoufee.mmmmmmmm.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been avoiding this post cuz I figured all it was gonna do is talk about good food... dang I was right! My mouth is watering SOOOO bad right now. Thing that sux is that my gf dont eat seafood...so thats out as far as the weekend goes, and during the week I'd have to leave the house early and go alone due to my new work hours. Only other person I know of around here thats off during the early part of the day is meangreen360 and I know he dont eat shrimp.... guess I'm just SOL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha,Ha !! 
My girl doesn't eat seafood either. Tell her to take one for the team,they have chicken..LOL !!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well good thing my gf was born in key west so it is in her blood lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine dont eat sea food period! She dont eat green stuff, or meat that has a bone in it.... chicken: has to be like breast strips. She buys boneless breakfast pork chops, and any kind of steak she buys you can bet it wont have bones...every once in a while she suprises me and will get one with a bone but its usually cuz they didnt have what she was lookin for. And she dont like ribs for obvious reasons...thats another thing that I love. I need to trade up and get me a woman that not only likes these things, but knows how to cook em as well, cuz right now if its anything other fried chops or chicken fried steak then i'm the one thats gotta cook it. And deer meat....she wont touch that either.... it almost defeats the purpose of goin huntin cuz I have to give most of it away so its not wasted.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

o hell no you need to fire her .. she maybe communist justin !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well just remember where I live when you're ready to get rid of some of that deer meat........


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Mine dont eat sea food period! She dont eat green stuff, or meat that has a bone in it.... chicken: has to be like breast strips. She buys boneless breakfast pork chops, and any kind of steak she buys you can bet it wont have bones...every once in a while she suprises me and will get one with a bone but its usually cuz they didnt have what she was lookin for. And she dont like ribs for obvious reasons...thats another thing that I love. I need to trade up and get me a woman that not only likes these things, but knows how to cook em as well, cuz right now if its anything other fried chops or chicken fried steak then i'm the one thats gotta cook it. And deer meat....she wont touch that either.... it almost defeats the purpose of goin huntin cuz I have to give most of it away so its not wasted.


My friend Bryan's wife is exactly the same way you described your wife, that sucks. Me on the other hand, my wife like a good bone! lol :haha:


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

oh man, went there last weekend and lemme tell you. Food won...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> o hell no you need to fire her .. she maybe communist justin !!!!!!!!!!


 HEY BRAD, SOUNDS LIKE FILTHY NEEDS TO BORROW YOUR FLIPPY-FLOPPY AND PUT IT TO HIS OL LADY!!:saevilw:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> HEY BRAD, SOUNDS LIKE FILTHY NEEDS TO BORROW YOUR FLIPPY-FLOPPY AND PUT IT TO HIS OL LADY!!:saevilw:


 
yea been meaning to teach him that trick !!!! lol


----------

